# New Product - 2005-'06 SLP Performance Pacs Available!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

SLP is now producing their Performance Pacs for the 2005-'06 GTOs. We have them at the lowest prices allowed (10% off) and will also help you with shipping. That will just be $25. to anywhere in the 48 states if you order between now and Friday, February 24th.










Take the guesswork out of upgrading your 2005-06 GTO, with the 455 HP Bobcat PerformancePac™ from SLP® Performance Parts. Each 455 Bobcat package includes their high-flow air filter, thermostat, 25% under-drive harmonic balancer, complete header to cat-back exhaust system, custom PCM tuning, and high ratio 1.85 rocker arm package, all of which work together to significantly improve performance without adversely affecting drivability. Best of all, this package as a whole will save you money over ordering each product seperate!

This package includes the following items: 

160º Thermostat (100228) 
High-Flow Air Filter (25013) 
Harmonic Balancer/Under-drive Pulley (100226) 
Long Tube Ceramic Coated Headers w/PowerFlo-X Crossover/High-Flow Cats (30168) 
Loud Mouth Cat-Back Exhaust System (31560) 
1.85 Rocker Arm Package (51185) 
SLP Custom PCM Tuning (60060) 
455 HP Bobcat Fender Badges (pair) 

Note: Due to General Motors changing the computer architecture on 2006 models, SLP's custom PCM tuning is not available yet. Without SLP's custom PCM tuning this PerformancePac may cause a check engine light to come on. SLP anticipates the custom PCM tuning to be available on or about June 1st. 

29040 SLP PerformancePac, 2005-06 GTO "Loudmouth" Exhaust w/Coated LT Headers/High-Flow Cats $2699.99

29041 SLP PerformancePac, 2005-06 GTO "Loudmouth" Exhaust w/Coated LT Headers / Race Pipes $2649.99











Take the guesswork out of upgrading your 2005-06 GTO, with the 455 HP Bobcat PerformancePac™ from SLP® Performance Parts. Each 455 Bobcat package includes their high-flow air filter, thermostat, 25% under-drive harmonic balancer, complete header to cat-back exhaust system, custom PCM tuning, and high ratio 1.85 rocker arm package, all of which work together to significantly improve performance without adversely affecting drivability. 

This package includes the following items: 

160º Thermostat (100228) 
High-Flow Air Filter (25013) 
Harmonic Balancer/Under-drive Pulley (100226) 
Long Tube Ceramic Coated Headers w/PowerFlo-X Crossover/High-Flow Cats (30168) 
Loud Mouth II Cat-Back Exhaust System (31561) 
1.85 Rocker Arm Package (51185) 
SLP Custom PCM Tuning (60060) 
455 HP Bobcat Fender Badges (pair) 

Note: Due to General Motors changing the computer architecture on 2006 models, our custom PCM tuning is not available yet. Without SLP's custom PCM tuning this PerformancePac may cause a check engine light to come on. SLP anticipates the custom PCM tuning to be available on or about June 1st. 

29042 SLP PerformancePac, 2005-06 GTO "Loudmouth II" Exhaust w/ Coated LT Headers / High-Flow Cats $2749.99

29043 SLP Performance Pac 2005-06 GTO "Loudmouth II" Exhaust w/Coated LT Headers / Race Pipes $2699.99










Take the guesswork out of upgrading your 2005-06 GTO, with the 421 HP Bobcat PerformancePac™ from SLP® Performance Parts. Each package includes their high-flow air filter, thermostat, custom PCM tuning and our catalyst back exhaust system with their built-in PowerFlo-X Crossover™, all of which work together to significantly improve performance without adversely affecting drivability. Best of all, this package as a whole will save you money over ordering each product seperate!

This package includes the following items: 

160º Thermostat (100228) 
High-Flow Air Filter (25013) 
Loud Mouth II Cat-Back Exhaust System (31561) 
SLP Custom PCM Tuning (60060) 
421 HP Bobcat Fender Badges (pair) 

Note: Due to General Motors changing the computer architecture on 2006 models, our custom PCM tuning is not available yet. Without SLP's custom PCM tuning this PerformancePac may cause a check engine light to come on. SLP anticipates the custom PCM tuning to be available on or about June 1st.

29050 SLP Performance Pac, 2005-06 GTO "Loudmouth II" Exhaust 421HP Bobcat" $999.99
29051 SLP Performance Pac, 2005-06 GTO "Loudmouth" Exhaust 421HP Bobcat" $959.99

These packages are now listed on our website. Orders can be placed there or by calling 1-877-482-9763.

Have a good day!



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## NateDog (Nov 21, 2005)

very cool... anyone have a sound clip of the SLP exhaust? 

i bet the 455 would be loud!


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't have any sound clips but I can tell you that the Loudmouth lives up to it's time!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice looking package. Is there any Dyno info to back up the 455 hp claim? Is that at the rear wheels? Any additional info would be appreciated.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Nice looking package. Is there any Dyno info to back up the 455 hp claim? Is that at the rear wheels? Any additional info would be appreciated.


I have a great deal of respect for SLP, but one of the car mags did a test recently on this 455 package (along with a test of a Corvette with nearly identical upgrades) and the performance gain was miniscule--something like .01 seconds shaved off the zero-sixty time. They felt that the car was under-tired, as the package they tested included 18-inch wheels on slightly narrower rubber than you get with the 17s. The Vette they tested as part of the same article, by contrast, showed substantial measurable gains.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> I have a great deal of respect for SLP, but one of the car mags did a test recently on this 455 package (along with a test of a Corvette with nearly identical upgrades) and the performance gain was miniscule--something like .01 seconds shaved off the zero-sixty time. They felt that the car was under-tired, as the package they tested included 18-inch wheels on slightly narrower rubber than you get with the 17s. The Vette they tested as part of the same article, by contrast, showed substantial measurable gains.


The old Pirelli slogan "Power Is Nothing Without Control" sounds like it applies here.

If they had done a baseline run with DRs and then a post-upgrade run with DRs on the GTO the results might have been better. All the extra power probably just went up in (tire) smoke.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

BigNick said:


> All the extra power probably just went up in (tire) smoke.


Yep. I'd imagine that if you just left your stock tires in place and did the power upgrade only, you'd see significant gains.


----------

